# Passenger footwell leak found-help needed please



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Leak is coming from underneath the glovebox in passenger footwell. This was dry yesterday and it rained overnight and now I wake up to this.

I've noticed my plastic cover which covers the chassi number is broken on the scuttle panel. Could this be the problem? And letting the rain in.










I still need to check drains under scuttle area but I am waiting for the arm puller to come in post.

Do you think that leak from that area is a symptom of blocked drains under scuttle panel.?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's designed for water to drain through & into the area below wipers to the drain, so a crack on VIN plate plastic won't make any difference 
Can you not see the drain hole if you carefully lift up the black plastic cover on passenger side? 
Hoggy.


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It's designed for water to drain through & into the area below wipers to the drain, so a crack on VIN plate plastic won't make any difference
> Can you not see the drain hole if you carefully lift up the black plastic cover on passenger side?
> Hoggy.


No I can't really see it, plus I don't really want to lift it up to much encase it snaps. 
Where does the water flow out from that drain?
The pollen filter seems dry and there is no evidence of water in the filter housing. :s

If that drain was blocked, do you think it's causing that leak?


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

More than likely scuttle drain (mo) .
When you get a dry day pour water down in that area .If it doesn exit under the car somewhere like near the rear of the wheel arch the drain is blocked.
Agree wi Hoggy my vin cover is broken also..water doesnt get in.

Chances are unless that was just a lil surface wetting, you are going to have to strip out the carpet and underlay also.
Prev experience (mine) on a different audi.. you will never get it dry otherwise and the smell when the weather warms up is pretty bad.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ouzo77, As it rained & the leak appeared I expect it is the scuttle drain, but if the aircon condensate drain was blocked it could be coming from AC. When air con is ON & has been running there should be a small puddle beneath the bulkhead area on passenger side.
Hoggy.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Under the plastic cover you say is split there is a rubber grommet to the right hand side (As you look at the front) check it is in place. It leads directly behind the dash to the passenger foot well and is often used to route electric when doing certain mods. 
Just a thought.


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Appreciate the replies, very helpful. Thanks. Im going to hose the area down tomorrow and check the drains underneath the car. 
I don't think it'll be with the AC has I never have it on. So I can rule that out.

This is such a pain but I think I'm going to remove seat and lift up carpet and try get this fully dried.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ouzo77, No need to hose it down, just pour a couple of cups of water into the passenger side scuttle area beneath wipers & see if it drains beneath TT somewhere.
Hoggy.


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi ouzo77, No need to hose it down, just pour a couple of cups of water into the passenger side scuttle area beneath wipers & see if it drains beneath TT somewhere.
> Hoggy.


Ok will do

Thanks


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

My apologies to keep on about this annoying waterleak I'm having. Still no luck in finding where this leak is coming from. This morning I decided to remove the glovebox as I could feel the material behind it was wet. 
Glovebox out, wipers removed, scuttle panel removed and I poured a couple litres of water in the area by the pollen filter housing. Water seemed to drain out of the holes and then out of the front left wheel arch. No evidence of any blockage.

Whilst water was being poured I Inspected the area behind the glovebox and could not see one single drip. :?

I noticed some rust/corrosion as you can see in the pic so I thought the water leak could be coming in from the door seal but on the other hand I think not because when the carpet was down, there was a clear witness watermark running down from the middle below the glovebox

This is also wet, in the area where the red arrow is.









Rust found when removing the glovebox









Drain hole clear

















I'm pretty stuck on what to do next. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ahh.. soo 

I didnt realise/check to see if you had a roadster 

I did now when I saw the rust pattern .That whole rusty area is above the point where the scuttle drain is(I think)

Thas not to say the water couldnt come up a bit thru carpet sponge by osmosis and yada yada ..for now Id say search higher up.
Windscreen seal..maybe , but take off the ps A pillar interior covering and do your water testing higher up and see if water runs down (might as well leave the glove box bits off for now).
How do you take the covering off.. I dont know, but I remember seeing a pic on here of somebody doing it when they were rerouting their aerial(that was a coupe).
Probably a google would help too.
Thats my (revised suggestion  ).


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> Ahh.. soo
> 
> I didnt realise/check to see if you had a roadster
> 
> ...


Hi
Are you on about the interior panels above the glovebox? Lol


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

I am assuming you have a Roadster with this suggestion .

Run a hose at the front of the soft top so water runs down the side of the car passed the door glass and seals . It has been known for water to get in between the seal and run down where your rust is inside until it reaches the floor and becomes visible.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

ouzo77 said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh.. soo
> ...


Yeh,,I really mean the A pillar covering right up to the top..like search higher, as strat suggests.


----------



## ouzo77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Apologies I do have a coupe and NOT a roadster. My bad for not mentioning that in earlier posts.


----------



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

ouzo77 said:


> Apologies I do have a coupe and NOT a roadster. My bad for not mentioning that in earlier posts.


 Did you resolve this?


----------

